# Lets talk about the Tour de Fleece, 2012!



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I know, I know. This year is not *quite* over with yet, but it is never too soon to start planning and training. 

The Tour will run from June 30th to July 22nd.


The Tour de Fleece is an event where spinners from around the whole world challenge themselves to make yarn along with the bicyclists who are riding in France.

A few of the ladies in this forum spun along through it last year and we had talked about making an actual Homesteadingtoday TEAM for the next one.

Now, IDK how to create a 'group' on ravelry. I guess I could LEARN, but if someone else wanted to do it that would be cool. (hint, hint)

OR!, we could just do our OWN tour right here and leave the raveling for individuals who have other teams to be on.
That would be cool too. Homesteaders doing their own thing just right here on this forum!

The things I love about the Ravelry TdF:

~goals!! depending on your skill level you can set your goals higher or lower. Lots of folks spin tricky stuff on the 'hilly' days of the Tour.
Some people set themselves a yardage goal.Others decide to try as many different fibers as possible in that 3 weeks.
There are a couple of days when the bicyclists REST, and you can rest too (or not).


~photographs!! the pics of the yarns and the tools and the pets and the kids and just all the creative ways people showcase their work.
You will want access to a camera.

~prizes!! I really think we need to have a few little prizes. We could make up our own catagories for prizes. :teehee:
(I am already thinking that I want to give a prize for the 'best reason I couldnt spin today', for example.)

What am I forgetting?
A person can get through a LOT of fiber stash during this event. 
That is why I am bringing it up so early. (and because I really enjoyed it so much last year).

There are some ravelry groups about the tour, the main one is: http://www.ravelry.com/groups/tour-de-fleece

Just thought I would open the discussion for this event, hoping to get some of our newer spinners interested.
It is a great opportunity to PRACTICE your spinning and very inspiring to see what others are making at the same time.
Even though some cyclists *do* crash... you will learn new tricks.

What do you all think?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I can think of one more thing I am forgetting, already.

The TdF is a great way to showcase your fibers that you have for sale.

On homesteadingtoday we have a number of wool growers, independent dyers and shop owners.
I would encourage those folks to participate and/or maybe donate some prizes.
It is a wonderful way to let people see what you've got and how amazing it really is.

Nothing makes me happier than using fiber I get from an HTer. We are a family, of sorts.
Link your etsy shops and maybe you can increase your sales. This is another reason to make a team on rav; lots of exposure to people who buy fiber.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I'm open for either option for a group. I know how to start a group on there (I have one but it is inactive now). I'd be happy to start one and add you and maybe WIHH at co-admin or mods. But I also like the idea of just having our own group here or both.

I'm open!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

So what do you actually do? Spin all day? Spin a certain time of the day? Knit? Do you set your own goal? I followed the tdF last year but didn't 'get' it. I'd love to participate buy can't commit until I understand it. 

June/July is high gardening canning time here so I'd not be able to participate in an all day event by any means. I might be able to say I'd spin for an hour or two- or knit.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Callieslamb,

You get to set your own goals. It does all take place during green bean season (for me), and I used the spinning as a reward for myself. 
I spent the hottest part of the days under the fan on the porch w/ my wheel after I got x number of buckets of beans worked up.

Even if you only spin for 15 minutes a day it is enough to make it a habit.
For me it was anyway.


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

I'd prefer it here because I have trouble with ravelry groups. I'd even be willing to donate some raw romeny wool as a prize.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

i'm in 
and i love beeing on ravelry too.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I think someone should make us a group on rav. 
Feel free to add me right to it, I think you need a 'minimum' of members to start one.
My username over there is Odinsneedles.

If others want to spin only with this forum, they would be free to do that, right?
Nobody will be left out.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

yes add me too
i'm susanne42


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I'm in! My wheel should be here in a few days.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

for the logo how about spinning wheel, canning jars a bread and a sheep?
no clue how to put that together yet, need some time


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm game.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

How about homesteadingtoday fiber artists? ht fold members? 

I dont know how, but it would be cute to put a spinning wheel and maybe a little sheep in front of the red barn on the ht logo?

WIHH, you are doing it so you get to decide. :teehee: LOL


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Cyngbaeld said:


> I'm in! My wheel should be here in a few days.



Yay!!! What kind of wheel? Oh that is so exciting!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm game! I'll even donate a prize! How about a one-pound bag of raw Icelandic lamb's wool?

I already know what my goal/challenge will be too... That's right about the time I'll be going to Sweden for a weaving class, if everything works out. I can just see the confused security guards at the airport, wondering what my spindle is, lol.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

SvenskaFlicka, that would be really cool if you were in Sweden spinning on your spindle with us all.
I hope your plans work out.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

So WIHH are you going to start the group or am I? It doesn't matter to me. I like the idea of having a group on each so no one is left behind. The prizes of raw wool should fabulous!


----------



## cwgrl23 (Feb 19, 2004)

I am game for this too! Sometimes I need a push to make time for spinning!

Either or both spots is fine with me! I am on Ravelry almost as much as I am on here! (Which is alot) :kung:

I would be more than willing to do a little Photoshop magic to come up with a logo! Just tell me what you want!

I like the idea of group goals and personal goals!!!!

This sounds like so much fun and with all my favorite people!

Carrie in SD

PS I am cwgrl23 over on Rav as well. :banana:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I just joined Ravelry. . . (I know, I'm a little late into it.) I'm SvenskaFlicka89 .


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

So, if everyone sets their own spinning goals, then what are the prizes awarded for? I am on ravelry. I forget my user name. I'll have to look it up. It's either lonelyfarmgirl or dollyrockfarm.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> So, if everyone sets their own spinning goals, then what are the prizes awarded for?



Lots of different things.
One thing they do is have a random drawing each day. 
In order to be considered for that drawing you must post a photo of your days spinning to a certain thread by a certain time of day.
It gets a LOT of pics up, which I love.
There are people in all time zones so they have the time deadline and start new threads each day.

We could do something like that here perhaps.

There are catagories for most artistic photo, and the smaller groups have their own prizes for whatever (I dont even know really).
One thing they have on rav that we dont here is the agree/disagree/love, etc option. It makes it easy to do a Viewers Choice type of prize.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

gone-a-milkin said:


> Yay!!! What kind of wheel? Oh that is so exciting!


It is a Baynes, standard, double treadle, Scotch tension. It is coming from New Zealand.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Cyngbaeld said:


> It is a Baynes, standard, double treadle, Scotch tension. It is coming from New Zealand.


Cool. It looks like it has a lot of great features and a decent price too.
They say it only takes half an hour to put it together. :teehee:


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

First you gotta find all the tools. That usually takes longer than half an hour and maybe a temper tantrum or three. LOL


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Okay, I'm in. I'm not sure what I'm doing...but I'm game - here or on Ravelry or both.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Okay! I may push it on to GAM since she has a much better idea of what all is entailed than I do  But I'd be happy to edit and whatever I can do. Can't wait, it sounds like fun.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> I forget my user name. I'll have to look it up. It's either lonelyfarmgirl or dollyrockfarm.


It is lonelyfarmgirl


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm woollambs over there and am willing to join in over there too but I have no idea how to do anything but look up patterns.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I'm Cyngbaeld at Ravelry, but I haven't figured out how to do anything over there.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

I want to be on the TdF team, too. I am willing to donate a prize, yet to be decided upon. I am IowLez on Ravelry, too. Many of you here are already my friends on there. I think we should have a group/forum on Ravelry, and a place to post at HT. 

Be sure to let us know the name of the group/forum so we can all join.

I am also going to be in a TdF group for Majacraft wheels, and I hope the forum for my Joe Jorgenson wheel makes a TdF group. Then I could spin on both wheels as my fancy wants.

My biggest problem is finding the TdF broadcasts on the satellite tv; some days it seemed lie there was barely any coverage of it not the days of rest), or it was only on for an hour.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Me too, me too! I had a blast last year watching what GAM and WIHH cranked out!

This will also give me the motivation to try some different techniques. My DD's getting married in August, so I might not be able to spend as much time as I'd like, but it will give me some resting time out of planning & preparation!

I'm PKBoo in Ravelry too, and I have no idea how to 'friend' someone there... I use the pattern search, and favorites, but that's about it.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I can donate a pound of baby finn fleece or corriedale for a prize. 

I think I'm callielw there.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

i will donata some fleece too. white east frisian, natural colored corriedale.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

All I can say is, I CAN'T KEEP UP WITH YOU ALL! :Bawling:
DID I MISS SOMETHING? :indif:
I WANT TO JOIN TOO! :bowtie:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

It'll be alright, Jill.

Just have another shot of vodka.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

THAT'S RIGHT, it's FRIDAY, and I got a few shots left! :nanner:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

So are we on for Blackjack this evening ?


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

I don't know how to play that game! What else you got? 
Would ham & taters be considered JUNK food?


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Ask Lori on the junk food. :indif:

Who needs games ? We got stuff to spin, wind and frog.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

I think I'm gonna need MORE vodka!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

*I* have more vodka.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Hey, ROADTRIP to GAM's! :rock:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Sure, come on down and visit. I got lotsa room!!
If I told you how much and many beverages we have in this house...well, I cant really say what would happen. :teehee: 
Enough to share though! :buds:

It sure feels like springtime, doesnt it? The bees are awake here. :hrm:


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

:hysterical: O I DON'T think you want ME getting into your beverage cabinet, you'd need to have a compost pile for me to visit! I don't mess around! :grin:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh, you would get past that right quick around here. 
That is abusing the beverages, very wasteful. :nono:

You need more practice. :angel:


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

MORE practice  you people are CRAZY! :runforhills:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Well, obviously you are not doing it correctly if you cant hold it.
I never have that problem. :shrug:


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

:run:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

gone-a-milkin said:


> Well, obviously you are not doing it correctly if you cant hold it.
> I never have that problem. :shrug:


Me, neither. 

My compost piles have learned to appreciate that they are not privy to my partying endeavors...... at least for 12-24 hours. :indif:


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Love all your projects and pictures in Ravelry! I put a few on when I first joined, but haven't done anything there but search patterns since I joined. Guess I better get crackin!

It seems like a great way to keep track of projects, and to document progress though! How do you use Ravelry?

Just need more TIME!! And with all the talk of vodka and compost piles - who knows what the finished projects will look like :shocked:


----------



## cwgrl23 (Feb 19, 2004)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> hee hee - y'all are too funny!
> 
> Save some ofthat frivolity for the Tour - you're gonna need it!
> 
> Thanks to cwgirl23 we now have a logo!


So glad that you like the logo! Hope everyone else does too! Can't wait for the big reveal! 

Let me know if you need any other help!

Carrie in SD


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I am excited to see the big reveal too!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Me too!

Thanks so much, cwgirl23!!

WIHH, will you send us a join request when the group is created??


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WIHH How are do you remember who everyone is? I can only remember the ones whose names are the same as here or the ones I know well.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Cool WIHH! I knew about the friends list but not the other stuff. I guess I haven't spent enough time on Ravelry since the days of beta. I'm still not sure how I will know who is who if they have different names than they have on here.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

That would be those who have a different name than you have here. Great idea WIHH.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> you know - if folks would help us a bit here by going to their Ravelry profile and editting it to add a note about what their Homesteading Today name is -THAT would be totally awesomeness!:dance: :goodjob: :bouncy:


I did mine that way back in the day because so many people didnt recognize me by the pic of my pretty blue merle border collie that I use over there.
Her name is Pip, btw. 

It is perfectly legal to message someone and ask them who the heck they are also.  
Especially since it is for a good cause.


Marchwind, I havent talked to Shazza for awhile either. I have had good luck messaging her on rav in the past though.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yep exactly. Otherwise, can people send you a message WIHH, if they want to be part of the TdF? That might actually be easier than having to go and seek people out via their profiles. Just a thought.

BTW, when do we begin this? When should I begin the thread over here? Or GAM do you want to head this up here?


----------



## SturdyStella (Jan 2, 2012)

I would love to join. I would also like to donate some washed Jacob fiber as a prize. My ravelry name is angielenoir. thanks! I'm really looking forward to this!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Marchwind said:


> Yep exactly. Otherwise, can people send you a message WIHH, if they want to be part of the TdF? That might actually be easier than having to go and seek people out via their profiles. Just a thought.
> 
> BTW, when do we begin this? When should I begin the thread over here? Or GAM do you want to head this up here?


Is the group up over on Ravelry yet?

Once it is, we could just let everyone from here find it for themselves, right?
Maybe make one of the first topics over there be 'who are you on HT?' so we can sort eachother out?
Just an idea.

We still have MONTHS til the tour. I guess there is no rush. :teehee:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

WIHH, you are an angel to sort this all out for us!
I can hardly wait to see that logo.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Can't wait!!


----------

